# Taiwanese Nanmu/Phoebe Zhennan



## Byron Barker (Nov 6, 2020)

I was at the lumber yard getting some logs milled and the boss showed me some cut offs he had of Nanmu/Phoebe, wondering if I wanted them. Normally, Taiwanese Phoebe is pretty boring wood. Looks a bit like an unfigured piece of Mahogany and has about the same density. The pieces he had were highly spalted in one punky area and the rest of the wood had dark streaks of colors running through it that I'd never really seen before in this wood. Since it was free, I hauled a bunch back to my shop. I cleaned up a piece of cut off to show what it looks like when it is spalted and colored like this. Really interesting actually. I left one side unsealed to show the natural color and cleaned up the other side to show how it looks finished.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 6, 2020)

Unbelievable patterns and colors in that wood! Wow! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gonzalodqa (Nov 6, 2020)

Very cool spalting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 6, 2020)

Very cool piece of wood.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 6, 2020)

And yet another wood lacking from the collection...


----------



## phinds (Nov 6, 2020)

Nice. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Byron Barker (Nov 6, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> And yet another wood lacking from the collection...


Really? OK, I'll save some for you. Do you want it cut across the grain like in my picture or another way? I think the size you normally want wouldn't allow for the full spectrum seen in the wood. The slabs I got are around 50cmx15x5.


----------



## phinds (Nov 6, 2020)

Can I get two of them, one in each direction (glued up if necessary to get either one to come out to the size I need) so that one is full specturm and the other is a more traditional cut? If you do end up selling one to Mark before the end of the year, please tell him you're sending it to me since I also asked for one and then send me these two (both of which will be for him)

Thanks, Byron

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 6, 2020)

Yeah, what he said. Any sample large enough is better than nothing by far...


----------



## Byron Barker (Nov 9, 2020)

Here is one slab cut up and shown sealed and unsealed. If scale matters, they are around 19cmx11x5

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 9, 2020)

Byron Barker said:


> Here is one slab cut up and shown sealed and unsealed. If scale matters, they are around 19cmx11x5
> 
> View attachment 195873
> 
> ...



@phinds 

They look good. At 5cm, they could be re-cut to make 3 samples. Not sure if you are just showing them or if these are for Paul and I to buy. If to buy, they need to be re-posted in the sale forum, if to simply show, sorry for slobbering.


----------



## phinds (Nov 9, 2020)

Nice.


Mr. Peet said:


> @phinds
> 
> They look good. At 5cm, they could be re-cut to make 3 samples. Not sure if you are just showing them or if these are for Paul and I to buy. If to buy, they need to be re-posted in the sale forum, if to simply show, sorry for slobbering.


Mark, I'm getting one of these pieces for you for Xmas. Do NOT tell yourself about it. I want it to be a surprize.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Byron Barker (Nov 9, 2020)

Actually, doing a bit of both. I'm just showing what a a larger piece looks like, but if you want a sample, it'll come from this. I can repost it if need be.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 15, 2021)

phinds said:


> Nice.
> 
> Mark, I'm getting one of these pieces for you for Xmas. Do NOT tell yourself about it. I want it to be a surprize.


Well, it was a surprise to get my last year's Christmas present yesterday. It had slipped my mind well enough to not remember until looking it up. Thank you Paul, it was a much needed highlight.

@Byron Barker 

Byron,

Is this Taiwanese Nanmu, _Phoebe zhennan_? Harvested local like Hualien? Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Byron Barker (Nov 15, 2021)

Yep, Phoebe zhennan. Locally harvested. You need to know that the wood almost never looks like that. It came from an area that had rot possibly from a broken limb or something. That’s why the coloration is so strange. Really beautiful and special pieces.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 16, 2021)

Man that wood looks amazing!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

